# Watch Support



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Please have a look at these two photos - one is from the supplier of the Orient I bought and the pic of the Omega Speedy is one I snaffled from the net purely for demo purposes - I have removed the logo of the company that was selling the watch but mods if yu need to, pls remove this photo.



















Please note the plastic supports that the watches are stood upon. Can anyone help me locate one?

I have a new camera arriving this week and I'd like to start documenting my small collection before they start disappearing to pay for said camera and other things!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There are often some on ebay, Jase had a few but I think he gave them to members, one other way is to look for new watches that come in a box with this type of support, you can often find them dead cheap on ebay. Or even approach you nearest friendly watch shop and see if they have any kicking around in the back of the shop, often people will buy a watch and leave the box behind.

I keep meaning to get one of the new TIMEX ones with the Timex logo on the base.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Barryboy - Drop me a PM, but note that i'm away for a few days from monday am.

Paul d


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I had loads that I got from a jewelers shop, try 'em all and youll get a result eventually, when Alyson bought her Omega from Mappin and Webb I got 2 Omega ones and a Rolex one







I made the retailer give me the Oris one when I bought that too







Aly hates me asking, it embarreses her


----------

